# I need some expert opinions please



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi all
so i have a boer doe who i was told was pregnant and and would be due in january and i went to feed this afternoon at 4 and noticed a string of mucus coming from her vulva i have read alot that it seems i am worried either i was misinformed on her due date etc or something is wrong it was clear not bloody but according to the due date i was given even if the mucus plug comes even two weeks before birth it is still too early any suggestions she is otherwise still her normal self


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmm, a string of mucous? Is the due date pretty definite for Jan?
Do you know how to check ligs?
If that string happens to turn amber you have kids on the way.


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

i just went out and checked her again and it looks more yellow now how long do you think i am totally unprepared due to obviously the misinformation of the due date i was as sure as i was told lol she does look pretty big i was worried about how much bigger she would get in the last two months


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Darlin you have kids on the way. It's a matter of a few hrs or so. Please keep us updated.


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

we are sure it could be nothing else i am freaked out i have nothing just penicillin ivermectin paste ivermax injectable solution towels what else do i need i have no store near me that are open anything normal household wise i could use to substitute for anything i might need as i was not planning on this this soon thank you guys for your help in my freaking out zone lol


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

and her udder is not full at all is that normal :scratch:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Some dont bag up till kidding. Another sign is when it gets full & shiney.
Sorry didnt mean to freak you out. Calm down now, breathe.
I might have jumped the gun here & for that I apologize.
How is she doing?

When my Boer gals have a string of amber mucous they usually kid within a couple of hrs.


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

i just checked on her udder still not big she is letting me rub her which is abnormal but other wise she is not showing any other signs


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

by the way nancy u didnt freak me out i was already freaking out lol thanks for helping this is my first kidding and i am worried its just too soon because i have been stuck on what i was told about when the girls were due thats the crappy part but i appreciate all the help


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

just checked her again this morning she is still eating and the mucus is thicker than before and a darker yellow with a lil light brown in it I just am hoping that she is due sooner than what we were told i dont want premie babies i am so worried about her and the babies


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If she is in labor, get some old bath towels, dental floss (to tie off the cord in 2 places), sterilized scissors,(to saw at the cord, don't cut it straight- bleeds too much) iodine for the navel, a bucket of water for you to wash up in, paper towels and lots of patience! (Pour rubbing alcohol on the scissors to clean them.)
Hopefully, the doe will do all the work and all you have to do it dry off the kiddo's.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is she showing any signs of discomfort? Is there any active pushing?


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

no signs of pushing no signs of discomfort she does seem to be walking slower but that is about it she has looked dropped since i got her and sucked in at the tail so its difficult to check ligs on her she had had babies before according to who i bought her from she is still eating


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I am new to here! I absolutely LOVE my goats(alpines), possibly more than my dogs lol! I can understand why you are concerned!! I think some people are very unaware of what happens with their goats and sell them to people with a date that "might" seem appropriate! It is extremely unfair to the new owner an especially the poor goat! I sure hope your gal is ok! And in my experience, if she has kidded before with no problem then chances are all you have to do is be there for emotional support! ;-) hang in there!


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

the mucus has stopped coming out but still no babies is it possible to have this happen often before she is really ready the babies are still moving in her tummy and she is still eating etc just really confused like it was a false labor lol


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Is she in a pen alone? i would make sure she is by herself, and has plenty of fresh water and hay. Give her a good bedding to have those babies.

What does her backend look like? Is it possible to get a picture?


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

i have pics just dont know how to post them can i just email them to you


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

sounds like they may have had her date wrong. Do as Goatsrock mentioned as well as sweet goats. As for pics try going down where you'd ad a quick reply, then attach files-manage attachments if they are saved in your computer go to the place they are located. and select. That should get you there. Sounds like you are being very attentive and that's great.


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

these were from when the mucus changed color on her


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

these were taken today sorry she is a mess i have tried to clean her up but she is my not so loveable girl and i dont want to stress her out


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

That second pic is very encouraging!


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

the second pic was taken the 30th the last three were taken today do you think she looks to big to be due in jan i personally feel like she is huge lol i will post some of my other doe so you can compare she is supposed to be due before this one according to the dates i was given she is a smaller build though these are star she is due first supposidly


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

On the one hand, that mucous string she had a few days ago looks quite a 
bit like what they often do just before kidding, but she obviously didn't.
I hear folks talk about their doe "losing their mucous plug" . Maybe that is
what that was. It seems to me last year people were saying that can happen
like a month before kidding sometimes. Hopefully somebody will
speak up. Going by your doe's udder. She's not in danger of kidding for awhile.
VERY difficult to give you a time line at this point and there are reported cases
of does filling up their udder very quickly before kidding. But at my farm, I 
would think that doe is still a ways off.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Hmmmm.. Her belly looks low and pregnant. Her back end area does not look ready to kid at all. I am wondering about the discharge. It has me a bit concerned. When our does kid, the discharge of the mucus plug is a lot and streams down to the ground. The pictures here reveal a bit of discharge.. not enough to look like she has fully lost her mucus plug. Her belly looks prego but her udder looks like an older doe that has dried up from previous kids(all saggy) This discharge is almost how a doe in heat looks but because of her belly being so low like that, I think it is safe to assume she has been bred and is still got a ways to go. Keep an eye on her to see if there is any more mucus. She just maybe on course for Dec or Jan. So hard to know. Belly is low. Has she kidded before?


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Now would be the time to look up the kidding threads on this forum and the know hows of delivering a problem delivery should some type of problem arise. There are alot of helpful pictures, and kidding kits to have on hand plus experience that people have had with their kidding seasons. Lots of helpful things.


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

thank you guys for your help i am going to get my stuff together and be ready i have read many books but sometimes it just doesnt help but at least you guys can help me by seeing what i see etc and the problems thats occur how about star the third set of goat pics i posted does she look bred to you i just feel she is not at big as angel the first goat but big enough to be pregnant


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

packhillboers said:


> Hmmmm.. Her belly looks low and pregnant. Her back end area does not look ready to kid at all. I am wondering about the discharge. It has me a bit concerned. When our does kid, the discharge of the mucus plug is a lot and streams down to the ground. The pictures here reveal a bit of discharge.. not enough to look like she has fully lost her mucus plug. Her belly looks prego but her udder looks like an older doe that has dried up from previous kids(all saggy) This discharge is almost how a doe in heat looks but because of her belly being so low like that, I think it is safe to assume she has been bred and is still got a ways to go. Keep an eye on her to see if there is any more mucus. She just maybe on course for Dec or Jan. So hard to know. Belly is low. Has she kidded before?


according to the owner she has kidded before her udder was more full when I first got her but since then has decreased in size but i was told she was just drying up to produce colostrum for the babies she is supposidly 2 years old and her discharge has not gone down any further than what you see like to the ground i didnt realize that with the mucus plug it is so much it reaches the ground so at least i ahve an idea about how it should look thank you


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

IMO you have time. What i have noticed it more of a see threw discharge, I have had does with mucus discharge for a few months before they come. Ohh and even when it is time there might not be any discharge  Start feeling her ligs now, that way when it is time you will be able to notice the difference, Im not good at this with very fat does lol. The biggest thing I look for is just having a different personality, or hanging out in the house. But again I think you have some time, Im guessing Jan is about right on.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

ooopppss totally missed a whole page when I posted lol


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Now if this discharge thing happens like this (in mild way)again in about 2 weeks- and her udder is still not filling- and/or she is not getting any bigger ... there is a chance she did not get bred at all and is coming into cycle and is just fat like my does are.. I still think her belly looks quite prego tho as it hangs like a prego.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

When dischrage is amber colored like hers is/was, they usually kid shortly. Operative word shortly.
I have seen them deliver shortly after only a few inches or full out stream to the ground.
Boers can look huge & still not even be preggo.
How's that for helpful info.


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

the only thing is is that i havent ever seen this in her before and if she was in heat this would have been her second time she should have been in heat since i have had her and this is the first time i have seen anything like this with either of them plus i do measure their tummys and they are increasing in size so i am pretty sure they are pregnant but who knows thank you all for the advice it helps alot


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

newbygoatmama said:


> the only thing is is that i havent ever seen this in her before and if she was in heat this would have been her second time she should have been in heat since i have had her and this is the first time i have seen anything like this with either of them plus i do measure their tummys and they are increasing in size so i am pretty sure they are pregnant but who knows thank you all for the advice it helps alot


Yep.. well then.. she surely is pregnant and sure does look like it in the belly. And now I hope you don't go crazy with this waiting game. Be ready and keep an eye on her to see if she is having any contractions.


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

and crazy i am going lol but at least i know i am not the only one lol


----------

